# Creel's Midnight KBG Reno Journal - Ohio



## Creel (Jul 2, 2018)

Moved into a new house in March that was not in too bad of shape but the previous owners had kids and didn't keep up with the lawn so there were lots of bare patches and grass was very thin with poor roots.
I have been somewhat following the LCN Cool Season guide but mostly have only applied Milorganite and some post emergent weed cocktails.
I'm not 100% sure on the types of grass in my lawn but I plan to do a massive overseed in the fall if I get the lawn looking good enough and kill off most the weeds by then. If not, I will be looking at doing a full renovation and killing off all the grass and weeds and doing a KBG custom mix from Seed Supply (maybe a tad of some PRG mix). I will also be doing some leveling which is very much needed in the back yard and along the driveway in the front and a spot by the water access.
At my last house I had a KBG/PRG and Milorganite only lawn which after 1 season of treatment was very thick lush and dark blue/green but grew like crazy as I was new to all this and had no idea about PGR.
Enough typing here are some photos I have.

Purchase of home (March 15th)
As you can see lots of bare spots and not very healthy looking even though still was dormant.




May 8th 
I was more taking a picture of the shutters being a different color and trying to decide on new color for them and color for front door. I did 1 application of Milo (sometime in late April I believe) so can kind of see how it's doing and I was letting it grow up, so I could cut at 4"


June 16th
I had to move the cut down a bit as wife wasn't liking it at 4" and I was also having some issues with fungus and grass somewhat leaning over. I also had done another application of Milo at some point. Also had my supervisor checking out the sprinkler for me.




June 23rd
Cutting at 3.25" letting it grow to about 4". Finally tried doing a double wide stripe and pointed it the best direction for people coming up the street for total domination. I have some grass finally growing pretty well in the eaves way but also starting to see a lot of nutsedge at this point. I also had been spot-treating dandelions and also did an app of insecticide with the house end sprayer.




June 27th
These are a couple photos all from different times of the day and pre/post rain shower. Did a single double single and turned out decent, still need some practice and a striper. I did do a double cut of this as well.

















Decent rainbow afterwards.


June 30th
Cut back up at 3.5" pretty sure I raised to this on 27th but not sure. Tried single double single angled and then the opposite way for a double cut. Don't think this turned out too well but I have been on a pretty big mission of trying to kill off clover, nutsedge and some lespedeza.






So that's it for now finally. I'm going to try to update this each time now that I'm cut off. I got some Southern Ag Chelated Liquid Iron (16oz) that I'm going to apply with my hose end sprayer tonight see how it turns out. Supposedly helps green up fast but I am nervous it may stress the lawn in trying to get it to grow too much but my lawn hasn't been looking too stressed. I do have some spots where my Great Dane lately hasn't been in the greatest of health and is causing some brown spots in the backyard, but I've been hand watering the spot after she is done. I'll try to get some more pics of the backyard and how it has come along.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!


----------



## Creel (Jul 2, 2018)

jessehurlburt said:


> Welcome to TLF!


 :beer:

*July 2nd*

Well today I went to Harbor Freight to pick up a few things (as always the main thing I go for is sold out) and a 100' hose because of the NeverKink hose I originally got was too short. Today on the front I sprayed down some Southern AG Chelated Iron at 8oz/1500sqft with a hose end sprayer on the 1 oz setting. I've never used the stuff before so not sure if my settings/amount are anywhere close to correct, but the bottle said 8-16oz/1000sqft so I went with the minimum so as not to over do it (I hope). I then watered the lawn for about even though had a bit of rain today just to get the product down to the soil. Just hoping for a quick boost for the holiday weekend and figured I would see what would happen since I've been killing off weeds and such but if it burns the lawn then I guess a reno is definitely happening :twisted: . I do plan to do a light application of 1 bag in the front and 2 bags in the back of Milo if I can get my hands on a couple of bags :bandit:

*Product*


*Front after application and watering* 
Not the best photo but I was in a hurry and also tried a wide angle setting on my phone. I will get a better shot tomorrow and do a 12 hr, 24 hr and possibly 36/48 as from what I read of this product is it acts quick. 

(Yes the slab will get fixed eventually, getting some quotes right now but other things are taking priority on funds)

*Weeds and damage. * 
The weed cocktail I have mixed up is doing a pretty good job so far it pains me seeing these but I know it will only come back better.




*Backyard*
Here you can see that I have quite a bit of work to do. I did used to have a playset back in the corner area and seed down was on June 17th and somehow have managed to get grass to grow in this heat. Simply tossed it down and bagged clippings in the front and tossed them on to cover.














I'm beginning to think that my front is a fine fescue. I was having some beers with the neighbors talking about the lawn and it came up that the previous owner did have sod brought in but of course did not take care of it.



Time for some Jack Daniels and to sit back and relax before tomorrow possibly Wednesday's mow depending on weather.


----------



## Creel (Jul 2, 2018)

*July 3rd*
This is about 11 hours after the application I will get a 24 as well. Can't tell much difference but the color is looking a bit more uniform in the main section. Eavesway still battling the nutsedge, clover and such but I need to do a good topdressing in this section in the fall. From a quick look there was a good amount of new top growth.


----------



## Creel (Jul 2, 2018)

Didn't get a chance to snag a photo or cut last night due to rain. 
Didn't get one this morning as got called into work and had to rush in.
Definitely there was some accelerated growth as the front is taller than the back so it seems that maybe my settings were OK for this section. Might up it to 12oz if I do an app of it again sometime.
Hoping to cut at least the front before heading off to BBQ.


----------



## Creel (Jul 2, 2018)

Been awhile since an update but my Great Dane had bone cancer and decided to hang with her a bit before she made the trip over the Rainbow Bridge. 
So the Chelated Iron I will have to give another go in the fall. 
Summer here in Cincinnati has been really destroying lawns around the area.
I've since raised the HOC up to 3.75" and have been watering the front usually about 15 mins up to 2 hours a night when there is no rain (which there hasn't been much).
I've also increased the edger depth a bit since I enjoy the deeper edge. 
The weed cocktail has been working great I can't wait for fall to throw down the overseed and get those brown spots filled in.
Onto some photos.

*July 4th*





*July 5th*



*July 16th*





This is a small test area that I'm testing for the front eavesway. Added a bag of peat moss to the soil and have been watering it see if can't revive it by just getting the soil a bit better. So far it already looks a bit better so I will most likely be adding peat moss all over the lawn as others have done when I overseed in the fall.


----------



## steensn (Jun 25, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## Creel (Jul 2, 2018)

steensn said:


> Looking good!


 :beer:

*July 17th*
Did some edging and string trimming. Went with a 1.25" deep edge felt like getting a nice hard line since I'm one of the 4/250+ homes in the neighborhood who's grass hasn't died off/gone dormant. All the paid lawn care and maintenance homes are struggling big time. As for my backyard I definitely will need to overseed very heavily back there but I plan to do the same in the front with a KBG blend.







Enjoying the view and a beer or 17.



Also had some hanging basket poles or bird feeder hangers the previous owners left that I have no plans to use so cut them down to do a hillbilly striper (these photos are v2.0) can't wait to give it a go.


----------



## steensn (Jun 25, 2018)

One thing to consider on the striper, if the width goes further than the cut you might may the uncut grass and leave a line. I cut mine to be just short for that reason, unsure if you'll have that problem.


----------



## Creel (Jul 2, 2018)

I do a bit of an overlap I tried with just 2 the other day and seemed to be fine. I also bought a new blade and tossed it on so hopefully the lawn has grown just enough to try it out. I would like to get the actual toro but for free figured I would see how it does and if anything I will just cut them down as that definitely makes sense.


----------



## steensn (Jun 25, 2018)

Good plan!


----------



## Creel (Jul 2, 2018)

steensn said:


> Good plan!


Cut it yesterday (single double) and it didn't seem to affect it much but did some decent stripes. Probably will just end up ordering the Toro striper as it's inevitable.

*July 18*

Cut front with new blade but grass was not very tall to begin with so was really only taking off about .25" at most.


----------



## steensn (Jun 25, 2018)

Creel said:


> Probably will just end up ordering the Toro striper as it's inevitable.


Eventually, next 2 years I will be upgrading to a wider walk behind for fatter strips. When I do that, I will certainly be upgrading the striper kit as well. It inevitable as you said... go for it :twisted:


----------



## Creel (Jul 2, 2018)

steensn said:


> Creel said:
> 
> 
> > Probably will just end up ordering the Toro striper as it's inevitable.
> ...


Well now that you mention it a wider deck would be nice...................


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

About the sinking concrete slab, I would fix it myself rather than pay someone. Check this out


----------



## Creel (Jul 2, 2018)

dacoyne said:


> About the sinking concrete slab, I would fix it myself rather than pay someone. Check this out


I have watched that and a couple others and have debated it. I guess I could give it a try and worst case scenario just end up paying for it anyways.


----------



## Creel (Jul 2, 2018)

Ordered my seed mix today. Figured order it a tad early before everyone else starts buying.
I'm going to go heavy on the front lawn 2lb/1000 and probably just .5-1lb/1000 in the backyard.
Figured I have a breed of KBG for all the different conditions my lawn endures.

60% SS1100 Bluegrass Blend
20% Blueberry Kentucky Bluegrass
20% Bedazzled Kentucky Bluegrass

Getting prepared for the Fall Nitrogen Blitz. Still haven't decided on a seed down date but have a couple other things I need to get done before that but shooting for mid to late August.


----------



## Creel (Jul 2, 2018)

*July 19th*

Started to hand pull weeds and noticed how poorly the root structure is on the current grass and a lot more weeds than I was expecting. So this has turned from a rehab to a Reno :bandit:. Of course though we have the next couple days of rain so I'm going to look to kill off everything so I can prep for seed down hopefully by labor day but may be pushing it.

Plan
Spray with glyphosate.
Scalp.
Apply dose of N to get any residual weeds to grow.
Spray with glyphosate.
Remove all material from lawn.
Level with 1/3 shredded topsoil, 1/3 compost, 1/3 sand mix.
Core aeration
Seed down (I will do the mix I ordered for the backyard and for the front I think I'm going to do KBG Blueberry then next year an overseed either with same or a PRG)
Nitrogen app
Peat moss to cover.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Do you have a way to keep the soil moist ~5 times per day?

Why core aerate?


----------



## Creel (Jul 2, 2018)

g-man said:


> Do you have a way to keep the soil moist ~5 times per day?
> 
> Why core aerate?


1) Yes I will be able to keep it moist. I've been debating doing just the front lawn this year and doing the backyard next year to basically cut focus in half.

2) I guess I could just spike aerate instead.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

But why spike aerate? I dont see the benefit.


----------



## Creel (Jul 2, 2018)

If it seems like a pointless step then I have no issues removing that from the plans.
Here to learn and constructive criticism helps. Other than that do I have most everything covered?


----------



## steensn (Jun 25, 2018)

Wow, starting all over huh!?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Core aerate helps if you are trying to fill the holes with compost/sand to improve your soil profile. You could also core aerate to then drag the plugs and get a more level surface. In my opinion it doesnt help much in getting seeds to grow. If the seed falls in the hole, it will grow, but then the walls collapse and kill it.

A spike aerate just makes tiny holes that get closed up with rain cycles. In my opinion, it is a wasted effort.


----------



## Creel (Jul 2, 2018)

steensn said:


> Wow, starting all over huh!?


Yeah I did a 5'x5' section hand pulling weeds and such and it's basically bare dirt now so told the wife and she said to go ahead so gotta get started before she changes her mind :lol:. Also I'm not a big fan of how the grass is and in need of leveling anyways so might as well go full send. Also with the neighbors lawns not looking so great I won't mind the dead lawn for a couple of months.



g-man said:


> Core aerate helps if you are trying to fill the holes with compost/sand to improve your soil profile. You could also core aerate to then drag the plugs and get a more level surface. In my opinion it doesnt help much in getting seeds to grow. If the seed falls in the hole, it will grow, but then the walls collapse and kill it.
> 
> A spike aerate just makes tiny holes that get closed up with rain cycles. In my opinion, it is a wasted effort.


Noted. Saved me some time, effort and money. :beer:


----------



## Creel (Jul 2, 2018)

Some photos of what I was starting to pull. Can also see that I can pretty much pull up the sod if I wanted to. Previous owners had it sodded couple years back but also didn't care for it afterwards.







Probably the last photo of it before it is killed off.



Also was at the driving range and found this bag of gold just laying out in the parking lot, neglected.


----------



## steensn (Jun 25, 2018)

Creel said:


> steensn said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, starting all over huh!?
> ...


I can't wait to follow! I will be doing this in my backyard next year after we cut down some trees. Not sure I'll be ***, but we have similar climate so I can't wait.

Does your wife know that if you are going to reno that you absolutely HAVE to have a bigger mower


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Can you tell me about the Chelated Iron that you put down? What type of hose end sprayer did you use? I am considering this, but I have questions.


----------



## Creel (Jul 2, 2018)

mribbens said:


> Can you tell me about the Chelated Iron that you put down? What type of hose end sprayer did you use? I am considering this, but I have questions.


I used the Chameleon hose end sprayer. I couldn't really tell that it did much of anything or that if I didn't lay down the correct amount as there is very little info so I played on the safe side. I will say that a month after spraying it and when we got some decent rain the grass was very dark blue/green but not sure if the Chelated Iron was any of the cause for that. I know that if you spray too much of it, it will make the grass almost black.

I may try spraying some on the side yard at a higher rate and see what happens.


----------



## Creel (Jul 2, 2018)

Haven't posted in a while due to newborn and traveling a lot for work. Last years overseed and focus on killing off crabgrass and the like is really paying off. I also dethatched in the spring and helped out a ton. Ordered my big league lawns striper kit to get some better striping now that the neighbors are now trying to step up their game. Don't have as many photos as before but here are a couple. I also cut down the tree that was growing awkardly out into the lawn to also help the grass establish in that area and will be replacing with another Japanese Maple variant or a Dogwood. Also got my rider mower running and have been cutting the backyard with it but excited to use it for rolling and leveling the lawn which I need to do badly. I'm planning to build a DIY pull behind leveler sometime this summer/fall to use in the spring next year but will be tossing down a small amount of peat moss and sand in the fall overseed again.


----------



## Creel (Jul 2, 2018)

I really need to work on my timing for photos since this makes it look more green than how dark it is in person. It's amazing looking back at last years photos and all the bare spots that are now filled in. Very happy I decided to wait and see how it turned out before killing it off.


----------



## Creel (Jul 2, 2018)

Got in my Big League Lawns roller and gave a good cut followed by an application of Milo and some GrubEx. Also tossed in some Lilly's in the landscaping. I also dropped HOC down to about 2.75" inch a couple of weeks ago and the grass seems to like this height the most so far.







Also for those that remember before my overseed here is that spot that was pulling up and how well the overseed took.


----------



## Creel (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Creel (Jul 2, 2018)

After almost killing the lawn in the spring when putting down some pre-emergent and not waiting until next year to do it the lawn is coming along very nicely. I reel mowed the lawn in fall and spring and have recently switched back to the rotary now that it is established. Have some areas that need to fill in yet and hoping it will do so on it's own but planning to do some spot seeding with what I have left of the KBG Midnight. Very happy with how it is turning out and very excited to see how it does throughout summer and fall, compared to before it is much darker and I love how uniform it looks now compared to the mix of KBG, TTF and PRG. I have done nothing but Milo apps here and there but kind of letting it do it's own thing for now.

Current HOC is .75" well below what I normally had kept lawns so I'm interested to see how it holds up in the heat of summer. Using the Hydretain seemed to work very well last year so will be doing an app of that shortly.

Ignore the lines that the kids added in taking their toys through the lawn which I'm sure the neighbors are paying them to do.


----------



## Creel (Jul 2, 2018)

Did some hand weed pulling after this coming along really well. 
Did a bag of milo and 5lbs of ironrite on the front lawn as well.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

It looks like thick shag carpet! Color looks dynamite! :thumbsup:


----------

